# I Got The Job At Mac! Eotd!



## kattybadatty (Apr 12, 2008)

After going through numerous interviews... hours of shopping and makeup application... I got the job! I feel like I have been working at getting this job for years! (I sort of have!) And now, it's is deservingly mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pumped! This is what my eyes looked like this afternoon at my final interview. I had taken a nap, so that's why I look a little groggy :-\ AND I can't find the cord to upload pictures from my camera, so these are from my cell! eep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I'm wearing:*
bare canvas paint
nylon e/s
orange e/s
goldmine e/s
chrome yellow e/s
blacktrack f/l
plush black mascara


----------



## Winnie (Apr 12, 2008)

hey well done! I've been meaning to get the orange e/s, you look great!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2008)

Way to go!!  You're extremely talented, so you deserve it!  And very beautiful look...your cheekbones are to die for!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

on the job!  You totally deserve it!  Your looks always rock!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 12, 2008)

Yay I agree with the previous posters you do deserve it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Very pretty EOTD.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow..that's awesome - Good Luck!

I LOVE the eye & the whole face palette...very, very pretty


----------



## zucker (Apr 12, 2008)

congratulation!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and i like your hairstyle. very sexy!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 12, 2008)

*~*Congrats on getting the job!!! Pretty look!!!!*~*


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats great! Make-up looks great like always


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## nikki (Apr 12, 2008)

Great m/u!!  Congrats on the job!!


----------



## BaybeShell (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and I LOVE your eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you still love it as much now as you did when you were first hired?


----------



## mreichert (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!!  You look gorgeous


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just had my first interview yesterday and the store director wants me back for a second, so I'm super excited and nervous at the same time. 

What was your experience like?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 12, 2008)

gorgeous look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and congrats!!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Congratulations! I am so happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just had my first interview yesterday and the store director wants me back for a second, so I'm super excited and nervous at the same time. 

What was your experience like?_

 
Well, I had my first interview last Friday. Basically, I sat down with the manager(s) and they discussed availability, work ethics, code of conduct, marketing, etc etc. Then they invited me back for my makeup application interview - I brought a model/friend with me, and had to do a daytime look, then transform it into an evening look, both in 45 min. So I went around and did my thing, and they said they'd call me.

Unfortuntally, the girl I was neck and neck with got the job over me. She had worked at MAC before, so they decided to hire her. Little did I know that they would be hiring yet ANOTHER artist within the week, and that was me! So they called me back, I met with the manager of the store today(Bloomingdale's), and basically talked about the companies(Bloomie's & MAC), marketing skills, my cosmetic background, etc etc. And about 3 hours later, I got a call saying I got the job!

I'm super excited. I hope you get it, too! It's such a great opportunity - I'm glowing!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaybeShell* 

 
_Wow! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and I LOVE your eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you still love it as much now as you did when you were first hired?_

 
Well, I was just called this afternoon! LOL So I haven't officially started working yet. That will take a little time once the paper work and training is out of the way. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 13, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You will do an awesome job!


----------



## strawberry (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_Well, I had my first interview last Friday. Basically, I sat down with the manager(s) and they discussed availability, work ethics, code of conduct, marketing, etc etc. Then they invited me back for my makeup application interview - I brought a model/friend with me, and had to do a daytime look, then transform it into an evening look, both in 45 min. So I went around and did my thing, and they said they'd call me.

Unfortuntally, the girl I was neck and neck with got the job over me. She had worked at MAC before, so they decided to hire her. Little did I know that they would be hiring yet ANOTHER artist within the week, and that was me! So they called me back, I met with the manager of the store today(Bloomingdale's), and basically talked about the companies(Bloomie's & MAC), marketing skills, my cosmetic background, etc etc. And about 3 hours later, I got a call saying I got the job!

I'm super excited. I hope you get it, too! It's such a great opportunity - I'm glowing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwwwwwwww!!!

Hehehehehe! That is so cool. They pulled a belated April Fools joke on your behind ;D


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats gurl,im so jealous


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats and WOW!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 13, 2008)

congratulations! that look must be smoking hot to look so good even in cell phone pictures.


----------



## PinkShell21 (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats! You are one pretty lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's on the skin and cheeks?! tia


----------



## Sarah (Apr 13, 2008)

Grteat look and congratulations on the job


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautfiul look and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

if you dont mind me asking, which Bloomingdales will you be at??


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkShell21* 

 
_Congrats! You are one pretty lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's on the skin and cheeks?! tia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oil free moisturizer
studio fix nc37 foundation
studio fix nc40 powder
nc30 concealer

some generic bronzer from cvs hehe
mocha blush

You're


----------



## RobinG (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Beautfiul look and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

if you dont mind me asking, which Bloomingdales will you be at??_

 
I'll be at the one in NYC on 59th and Lexington Ave. It's Bloomie's flagship store, so I'm hoping for a LOT of customers!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats! gorgeous look!


----------



## Jot (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats you so deserve it. you looks are always ace xx


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 13, 2008)

congratulations! and you look beautiful


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_I'll be at the one in NYC on 59th and Lexington Ave. It's Bloomie's flagship store, so I'm hoping for a LOT of customers!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omfg, please tell me when you start I want you to do my makeup!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, so you are going to be working at bloomies? Thats awesome! congrats!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wow, so you are going to be working at bloomies? Thats awesome! congrats!_

 
Yes! Come visit if you are ever in the area!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Omfg, please tell me when you start I want you to do my makeup!!!!!!!!_

 
Definitely!! Are you in the New York area?! I should start in about a week/week and a half!


----------



## The_N (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on the job!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 13, 2008)

great job gurl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_Definitely!! Are you in the New York area?! I should start in about a week/week and a half! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I sure am!!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_I'll be at the one in NYC on 59th and Lexington Ave. It's Bloomie's flagship store, so I'm hoping for a LOT of customers!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My aunt has been working at that Bloomies for like over 15 years. She works behind the scenes but I know she knows a lot of ppl and just today she was talkin about girls at the MAC counter. Let me know if you ever meet her or hear of her, her name is Rosemary Gannascoli.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 13, 2008)

You look SO much like Kim Caldwell! I'm watching Idol Wrap right now and I looked at you and looked at her and wow y'all look like twins. lol haha random


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow,
First modeling, now MUA for MAC!  That is so awesome for someone who just turned 21!  You are doing great!!! Congratulations!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats! super happy for you!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratz!!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_My aunt has been working at that Bloomies for like over 15 years. She works behind the scenes but I know she knows a lot of ppl and just today she was talkin about girls at the MAC counter. Let me know if you ever meet her or hear of her, her name is Rosemary Gannascoli._

 
I will definitely keep my eyes peeled for her! My name is Katherine Roll, if she sees me. I'll make sure to say hello!


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations! This is very pretty!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations! And you look GORGEOUS!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations on the new job and that colour looks awesome on you.


----------



## User67 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats! Welcome to the family! Are you perm or freelance?


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Congrats! Welcome to the family! Are you perm or freelance?_

 
I'll be working at the counter. I'm SO excited to start, I can't stand it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just waiting on getting my employee number, then I'll be good to go. yay! Thanks for the support girl!


----------



## mslitta (Apr 14, 2008)

I am so jealous of you. I wanna work there too. One day. Any who congrats and that dont look groggy at all. That screams vixen all day.


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 15, 2008)

**jealous* * and happy for you!! you look great!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------

